# Leak Under Sofa In 23 Rs



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with a leak under the sofa in 23 rs. It seems to be coming from "city water" connection, but continues when the tank is filled and city water turned off. If the water pump is left on it cycles every few minutes due to the leak (I think). Is there an easy way to access this area, it is to the left of the storage compartment and barely reachable from behind the sofa. so far we have tried disconnecting the two hoses where it is leaking and applying teflon tape-did not work or even slow it down. Our RV "handiness" is limited (obviously)


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

To gain access to the hoses, go through the back compartment and remove the flimsy wood panel. The pump and all of the connections will be found there. I have a hunch that one of your fittings needs to be tightened there.
Let us know what you find.
bbwb


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

On ours, we can get some limited access from above if we slightly lift the couch into a V. From there you should be able to see where it is leaking from. The pump and many connections are then accessable.

Boomer


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

For easy access to get some room and to see good you can remove the entire sofa pretty easy. Put the sofa into a V like you're folding it up, it's a bit of a pain to get the screw driver on straight (it's a square drive), remove the 4 mounting screws per side and lift it off. Then the screws to remove the wood cover and you have full access. I did this and just put it up on the bed to have better access to put the winterizing kit on. Took about 15 minutes, and could have been shorter if I would have had somebody there to help hold it up while I removed the screws.
This makes it a lot easier to work and test for leaks.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I had this same leak while on the road during our trip to Yellowstone in our (now sold) 23RS. IMO it was much earier to just access the rear storage area and remove the flimsy wood partition (two easy screws) between the storage area and water pump area, then you have full access to inlet hoses and water pump. My leak was at the city water inlet hose. Lucky for me I had to stop at an RV dealer on the road to fix a warranty issue on the toliet and they fixed the bad hose for us. Most hoses are relatively straight forward to fix/replace if you can find the leak. If you cannot find the leak yourself - a dealer should not charge too much to get this fixed for you ~ 1/2 hour labor only. Good luck.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Had the same problem, changed the hose twice until I got one the would seal properly. My issue was the hose from the city water connection to the pump. They never instaled the panel in mine at the factory so I've just left it off. If you open the compartment and remove the panel it is pretty easy to see and get to everything. You can also get in there to do repairs or just check for leaks before you travel without having to pull the slide out to remove the couch.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

SDCampers said:


> For easy access to get some room and to see good you can remove the entire sofa pretty easy. Put the sofa into a V like you're folding it up, it's a bit of a pain to get the screw driver on straight (it's a square drive), remove the 4 mounting screws per side and lift it off. Then the screws to remove the wood cover and you have full access. I did this and just put it up on the bed to have better access to put the winterizing kit on. Took about 15 minutes, and could have been shorter if I would have had somebody there to help hold it up while I removed the screws.
> This makes it a lot easier to work and test for leaks.


I agree, remove the whole sofa and save yourself a tone of time. I bought screw driver bits that were about 8+" long and used a cordless drill to take the screws out. Took less that a couple of minutes and get you full access. While out, I subdivided all that wasted space below the couch for added storeage. I think there is some pics on flicker on my signature link.

Good luck with your fix.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The layout looks to be similar to my 21RS. The easiest way to access the water pump, city water connection and related hoses on mine is to remove the front panel on the sofa. There are five cloth covered buttons on the panel that faces the interior of the outback. Those buttons pop off and have screws under them. Remove the screws and the front panel comes off.


----------

